
How to Adapt Quickly: Scrabulous Founders Launch New Word Puzzle Game - dawie
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/07/31/AR2008073101159.html
======
aston
I dunno how quickly they adapted here. Better would've been to release the
alternative _before_ being sued...

------
dangoldin
How soon do you all think they started working on this version?

Would it have been possible to crank this out in the few days between the time
Scrabulous was pulled and this came out?

~~~
dawie
That's what I assumed they did and that's why I am so impressed. I guess they
might have been working on it before.

~~~
swirlee
Hasbro has been breathing down their necks and their getting shut down has
been a very real possibility for months. I suspect they've been working on
this for quite awhile.

------
gscott
The fact that they had a program to come back with so quickly will very likely
work against them in court. HB will want ongoing revenue from this new product
because it used the HB materials to build up it's user base. A sort of bait-
and-switch HB will argue.

------
jonknee
They had been in limbo since January, it's not exactly a quick adaptation.

